# newbie question



## sgtrunningfool (Dec 8, 2012)

Can I buy dry pinto beans and black eye peas in the bags in the grocery store and plant them? Will they grow?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Yeah, I would soak them in water for a couple of days and then plant them. If you have any doubt, soak a handful and the place them between some wet paper towels and see if they sprout


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Like camo2460 said, however I would add one thing; one of the best things about growing legumes like beans is that they (through a symbiotic relationship with micro-organisms) can produce their own nitrogen. To ensure the right microbes are there, seeds are usually inoculated with them. It is possible to buy the innoculant and it is possible that the right bacteria are in the soil already, particularly if those plants have grown there before. They will grow without the microbes but you might lose out on the nitrogen fixing.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

I wouldn't count on them sprouting. Sometimes they have been heat treated which of course, either kills the seed or reduces vigor. In a pinch I suppose you could, but I'd rather buy seed especially for sowing. They also have to be stored separately. Seed for eating should be stored without oxygen to preserve it longer. Seed for growing should be stored WITH oxygen. Seeds are living entities and need to breathe in order to remain alive. Just the little bit in a seed packet or sealed jar is enough, but never vacuum pack or use oxygen absorbers on them.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

They will sprout and grow. Kids do this in little Styrofoam cups all the time for school (and church), including our kids. So, we planted them outside. FAIL

Do NOT expect much yield. Due to hybridization, you will (most of the time) get a really nice looking large plant - - with very few pods and maybe one bean per pod. Some plants might yield a whole 10-15 beans. It's definitely *NOT* worth the time, trouble, and effort!!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

I say try anything and everything to see what you can get out of store bought foods that can possible reproduce themselves. I once bought and ear of corn in the produce department and found it was sprouting inside. Although I did not pick out the sprouting kernels and plant them, I considered it just for fun.

I currently have some saved sweet pepper seeds and am sowing them to try out in a planter on the patio (inside if necessary in September) and see what I get out of them. You never know, and I think we all learn better through trial and error.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

It all depends on how much the seed has be "hybridized". Corn is particularly bad for not growing the same as what you planted, not sure about many others.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

sgtrunningfool said:


> Can I buy dry pinto beans and black eye peas in the bags in the grocery store and plant them? Will they grow?


Go to your local feed store and buy beans and peas for planting. While you're there, get familiar with the bulk seeds they carry and what kind would be the best for what you want to do (e.g. corn comes in all kinds of varieties).


----------

